# Piranha Not As Active



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

After a 20% W/C my Piranhas have been hiding out and havent come out to feed as much as the other two..before that they were swiming up and down waiting for food every morning..their neither sick or look stressed at all..is there something i can add to get them out of their hiding space to get them swimming again?..the other two are fine and eating but the 3large ones are just laying low..??!?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this a first water change?
For how long have you had them?
Did you dechlorinate (if necessary) the new water being introduced?
What are your parameters?


----------



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

Tank Ph 7.6 tap water 7.6
Nitrates 0
Amonia 0

2nd water change
Had them for a month now
Water conditioner added after 20% change..
water poured in graudally 3tbsp of aqurium salt added..temp is at 80 and 78 at night
Plenty of flow in and out of sump to tank
Powerhead adding extea current..

They are actually swimming here and there but most of the time their hiding behind my overflow box
I dont wanna kick them out cause it may stress them..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will just have to wait it out and let them get comfortable... doesnt sound like anything is wrong.

I would also stop adding salt, unless there is some condition you are treating. Its possible the salt is accumulating due to evaporation.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

piranha are generally very shy and the more you play around with the environment the more you will make them uncomfortable.. .


----------

